# Ringneck Doves



## DeadIrishD (Sep 28, 2005)

Anyone keep them?
Anyone know any good information?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Dead Irish, 

I don't keep ring neck doves myself, but many others here in the forum do Here is a good site to start with and you should get lots of responses in due time.

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well i just got a pair of ring neck doves there very tame and make great friends but i keep mine in the house there realy easy to take of of heres a pic of mine.


----------



## DeadIrishD (Sep 28, 2005)

Mine are also living in the house, I always pictured doves as having a soft quiet gentle coo LOL.

I think mine are an actual breeding pair.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Lol the only thing that annoys me is when they start cooing in the morning there in my bedroom and they want to come out so i take them out and let them sleep beside me the rest of the morning but there soo adorable that you cant realy get annoyed.


----------



## DeadIrishD (Sep 28, 2005)

I know what you mean.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Christina,

Your doves are so cute!

They look like our little Poppet, who is a Eurasian Collared Dove brought up by someone from an abandoned baby. He is in the aviary, where he has no problem with the "big pigeons" at all, but he really prefers 'his' humans 

John


----------



## Mera (Nov 10, 2005)

*my ringneck doves*

I started out with one pet ringneck dove who turned out to be the sweetest and most loving hen. When she started laying eggs for me (infertile) I knew that I wanted to start breeding them.
I have now been keeping and breeding doves for over five years and it is a pure joy. I love each and every one of my doves who are more like pets than just "stock". I do have to sell some now and then to make room for new babies but if I could keep them all, I wouldn't hesitate. They make the greatest pet birds, in my opinion. I also don't mind the morning cooing. If they wake me early, their cooing will just put me right back to sleep.

-Mera

(for a list of the doves I have for sale, please go to the "birds wanted & for sale" section of the forum.)


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If either of us goes into the garden at night Poppet will hear us and coo. I think it is the sweetest sound there is.

Cynthia


----------



## milonek (Mar 22, 2006)

*I love ringneck doves!*

I used to have three breeding pairs that were wonderful parents and great pets. I had to give them up due to my divorce. But two weeks ago I was able to purchase a single peach male from a rather eccentric old woman who had placed an ad in the local paper. I'm so excited to finally have another dove in my life. He's so friendly and has just recently started settling in enough to begin cooing. They are excellent birds, and incredibly friendly with the kids.

I also have a breeding pair of wild morning doves that have set up home base in my giant pinetree out front. It's wonderful to hear them cooing in the morning and to see them flying back and forth while they wait for the babies to hatch. 

Good luck with your new doves too.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Ringneck doves are adorable! I have 2 right now. Does anyone let their doves out? I let my Dumpty out for a little bit each day. I'm very careful though, and very afraid, but she loves it and I couldn't deny her. I never let her out after she's eaten.


----------



## Mera (Nov 10, 2005)

I use to keep all my doves in the house when I first started out. I still keep the breeders inside. We built a small, safe outdoor flight for the other birds. They love the fresh air and it is very entertaining to sit on the bench and watch them fly around and play. We are currently thinking up ideas and drawing plans for another larger outdoor flight to give our birds even more room.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Dumpty stays outside as much as she does inside but I was wondering about just letting them "free" outside, not in a cage.


----------



## Mera (Nov 10, 2005)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> Dumpty stays outside as much as she does inside but I was wondering about just letting them "free" outside, not in a cage.


not a good thing to do with pet ringneck doves. they have lost nearly all of their natural instincts to survive in the wild and the doves do not have the homing ability either.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

I know, that's why I wondered. Dumpty likes to be out and she doesn't leave. She's only out for about 1-2 min a day. I was wondering if anyone else did it and was successful. I'm afraid anyway but Dumpty likes it. ????? Is it an absolute no-no or is it a possibility?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Definitely not a good idea to have free flying doves .. very, very dangerous for them even though they may enjoy the freedom. Outside time is good for doves but only in a predator proof flight pen/aviary. JMO.

Terry


----------



## Mera (Nov 10, 2005)

I agree...
if something were to spook her, you may lose your loving bird. not to mention her not being able to survive in the wild if she did get lost. It is a big risk to let her outside like that and I would advise against it. If you don't want to stop letting her outside, set her up a safe enclosed area where nothing can get in and she can't get out.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok, I'll explain it to Humpty. Hopefully she won't get too mad at me. Thanks, I'm glad I asked before anything happened!


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*doves*

Hi All, I have to disagree I have a pair of doves that live in my loft with my pigeons. I let them out every time i let my birds out and they seem to have no problems returning to the loft. they will fly around go in the trees but every night they are in there box in the loft thanx ROBBY S.C.LOFTS


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Robby,

I think part of the reason your doves are OK is that they are hanging out with the pigeons and take their "cues" from the pigeons .. a single dove on its own is a disaster waiting to happen, IMO .. that would be Dumpty .. Though I love doves, they aren't the brightest bulbs on the planet or the best of fliers ..

Terry


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Dumpty is out in my pigeon loft too but Dumpty doesn't have a mate like Robby's doves. Anyhow, I guess I'd just rather be on the safe side.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

One of my pair of doves hates Agranade my roller pigeon she will run after him flicking him outside and trying to bite him but since she is so small Agranade just egnores her and some times will give her one good smack then she will leave him alone.So i have to watch my female dove all the time when i take her outside so she does not get into a fight but other then that my pigeons dont mind my doves at all but i keep them in sepret cages to be safe.
The only time my doves and pigeons are together is when i let them go outside for a fly or run since my doves wings are cliped and my runts.


----------



## juanita (Jul 26, 2005)

Love my dove! She follows me where ever I go in the house to finally land on my shoulder or head. She coos till I let her out of her cage, then gently pecks and gives little grunting sounds with wings limp and flapping like a chick. Best part is she poops mostly in cage. Though the idea of flying outside sounds natural, Ive seen my bird freak when she saw a bird that flew near the window. She is very mellow yet if she doesn't see me when she is out, she panicks and flys wildly even after I return to a room. I do believe once raised indoors or caged , they could never proccess what is needed to survive in the wild. Wild birds at best live short hard lives. Your bird is already lucky it has you! Even if your planning on short flights around the yard, the same dangers are out there as for wild birds. Stay safe.


----------

